# Useful website links



## Veronica

This thread is for useful links for expats to Cyprus. 
If you wish for a link to be added please ask one of the moderators to do this for you.
This is to stop people from using this thread to advertise their own services.

Veronica


The citizens service centres ( citizens advice bureau)
Ministry of Finance-Citizen Service Centers


Up to date News
Latest News from Cyprus
Cyprus Weekly News in Cyprus, UK, World, Cyprus Football News & Tennis News - Home

bus service to and from Paphos airport
Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions


Cyprus ministry of HealthMinistry of Health of the Republic of Cyprus - Home Page

Ministery of the interior website.
CITIZEN'S CHARTER - Civil Registry and Migration Department - Preface

Education system
Eurydice - Eurypedia - Descriptions of National Education Systems and Policies | EACEA


Recruitment websites
EUROPA - EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job
Cyprus Recruiter - Jobs and Recruitment Services in Cyprus
Jobs in Cyprus : IT Sales Accountancy Financial Graduate Teaching Catering Engineering Manufacturing Marketing Secretarial Charity Advertising Transport Construction - Job Search Engine for Recruitment Employment Vacancy Career Advice Jobs By Email
Cyprus Jobs
Jobs In Cyprus. Cyprus Jobs. Listing Job offers in Cyprus.
http://www.cyprusjobswebsite.com/
Jobs in Cyprus 

Importing vehicles
CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles

Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

For pet relocation
PBS International Freight Forwarding

ANA Aviation | Home: Home | A World of Cargo, Managed Managed at the bottom the page it has Pet Travel. This is the carrier that Thompson Airways use

For museums, archaeological sites, etc.
Department of Antiquities - Museums

For up to date cost of livingCYPRUSBILL

For visa information
Cyprus Visa : Information, Requirements and Application Forms for Cyprus Visas

Driving in Cyprus
Driving in Cyprus - Information and advice. Everything you need to know about driving in Cyprus.


If you have found a website useful and you think it may benefit others, please pass the details on to me or BabsM for us to check it out and we will add to this list.
Thank you.


----------



## BabsM

*Contact details for the British High Commission, Nicosia*

Here are the contact details for the British High Commission, Nicosia

BabsM

UK in Cyprus


----------



## Veronica

Recommended removals companies.


Removals from the South East of England
Welcome to the Copsey web site


----------



## Veronica

*Free advertising*

Cyprus classified ads, cars, real estate, property, jobs, motorcycles, computers, telephoneson www.bazaraki.com


----------



## Veronica

*Recommended Car hire.*

Cyprus site: Carhire-Autorentals-Rentacar - Car Hire Cyprus – Car Rental in Cyprus

Paphos site: Carhire-Autorentals-Rentacar - Car hire Paphos Airport and Car Rental Paphos

Larnaca site: Carhire-Autorentals-Rentacar - Car hire Larnaca Airport and Car Rental Larnaca

UK site: Carhire-Autorentals-Rentacar - Car Hire UK


----------

